# iPad Air carte SIM désactivée



## boddy (4 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

À chaque MAJ installée et assez souvent quand je suis à l'extérieur, j'ai un message "carte SIM désactivée". Je rentre le code PIN et tout fonctionne.

Pourquoi ? Est-ce normal ?
Y'a-til un réglage à faire ?


----------



## RubenF (6 Décembre 2014)

Demande à ton opérateur une nouvelle carte SIM


----------



## Tambour (8 Décembre 2014)

boddy a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> À chaque MAJ installée et assez souvent quand je suis à l'extérieur, j'ai un message "carte SIM désactivée". Je rentre le code PIN et tout fonctionne.
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait normal. Sur un iPhone aussi.


----------



## boddy (8 Décembre 2014)

Merci à vous deux pour vos réponses.

Mais... du coup... je sais plus quoi penser


----------

